# Purple Heart boardcut.



## NoobShooter

I was just wondering if Purple Heart would be safe to shoot without using a core?


----------



## e~shot

Think so... one of hardest wood I worked on....


----------



## sharp eye

I agree with eshoot, purple heart it is a very hard wood but is also brittle, is possible that the fork might crack from a fork hit impact.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

A friend made a nice frame from Purple Heart and his wife got one of the forks in her face.

No, it is not safe without a core.


----------



## joe_mcdogwad

Yeah, you'd definitely be taking a risk without using a core. Like e~shot mentioned, although purpleheart is very dense, it can also be brittle. A purpleheart shooter I made a while back developed a nasty split due to a fork hit. Fortunately it had a 1/4" Baltic birch core, otherwise it could have been a disaster.


----------



## melvin

Noob,

I've run into the same problem and I've drilled down thru the fork into the handle and glued a 1/4" or 5/16" bamboo dowel. I've never had a fork break. Some builders use a brass rod also. I either laminate or use some kind of reinforcing insert.

Melvin


----------



## NoobShooter

I figured a mix of ideas would be here. My Idea - - I was thinking of making a purple heart slingshot and using maple as a core.. I was thinking the maple is pretty soft and wouldn't add much support. So I would be relying on the purple heart for most of the support...


----------



## toolmantf99

Any board cut without a strong core makes me nervous.


----------



## The Gopher

DO NOT TRUST PURPLEHEART!

yes it is hard but it will split and throw splinters if you look at it wrong. I've never been "scared" of using any other wood on a router table, but i won't use purpleheart.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I guess I just have to keep saying it. Solid board cuts are not safe unless you really, really know what you are doing. If you have to ask if a specific wood is safe, you should not be making solid board cuts.


----------



## joe_mcdogwad

NoobShooter said:


> I figured a mix of ideas would be here. My Idea - - I was thinking of making a purple heart slingshot and using maple as a core.. I was thinking the maple is pretty soft and wouldn't add much support. So I would be relying on the purple heart for most of the support...


A maple core might be sufficient here as long as it's thick enough. I'd say no less than 1/4". Also, if you go this route, make sure the grain in your maple core is running perpendicular to the grain in your scales. Alternating grain direction is key!


----------



## NoobShooter

Henry in Panama said:


> I guess I just have to keep saying it. Solid board cuts are not safe unless you really, really know what you are doing. If you have to ask if a specific wood is safe, you should not be making solid board cuts.


It was more of a curiosity question then anything.. I am going to use a core (as stated above) ..

If no one asked if something was safe, then either they would just do it or pass it up and never know..


----------



## crazymike

not safe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Are "board cuts" the same as "turning blanks"? Just curious...


----------



## NoobShooter

Tentacle Toast said:


> Are "board cuts" the same as "turning blanks"? Just curious...


A board cut is a slingshot cut out of a plank of wood.


----------



## Barky Bow

Ok this is interesting as I am expecting a delivery of purple heart from a good friend. They are actually blocks of purple heart which I am intending to use with aluminium cores. 
Noobshooter if you don't mind me jumping on the bandwagon here my question is ;
Is there a minimum suggest thickness of aluminium as I have an offcut of 3mm sheet (1/8 inch) which I think will be aesthetically pleasing but considering the advice already given in this thread seems to be a risk. Can anyone offer an opinion please. 
Thanks in advance guys. 
Clint


----------



## Barky Bow

TT in my opinion a board cut is a slingshot made from a piece of flat wood. Where that wood is cut from ie a block or a plank or a branch thick enough. All of the above are in my opinion considered to be board cuts. 
Clint.


----------



## toolmantf99

1/8" aluminum as a core is plenty strong enough.


----------



## Barky Bow

Thanks tool man. 
I assumed it would be but it is always best to get advice from those more experienced than myself.


----------



## Metropolicity

Barky Bow said:


> Ok this is interesting as I am expecting a delivery of purple heart from a good friend. They are actually blocks of purple heart which I am intending to use with aluminium cores.
> Noobshooter if you don't mind me jumping on the bandwagon here my question is ;
> Is there a minimum suggest thickness of aluminium as I have an offcut of 3mm sheet (1/8 inch) which I think will be aesthetically pleasing but considering the advice already given in this thread seems to be a risk. Can anyone offer an opinion please.
> Thanks in advance guys.
> Clint


Really, you could go as thin as 1/32". The whole point of using a core is to stop any chance that material may split. A solid core is void of splitting or cracking so your 3mm is perfect


----------



## Barky Bow

Thanks Eric. 
I appreciate your feedback and advice. Do you have any tips or tricks for purple heart that Noobshooter and I may find useful?


----------



## Metropolicity

Is such a weird wood, it'll burn really easily with machines (routers) and chips out too. It shapes well with files and sands up nicely. The end grain is a pain!


----------



## Barky Bow

Thanks Eric.


----------



## NoobShooter

I've used Purple Heart a few times now and one thing I've noticed it that mechanical sanding tends to burn the wood very easily. But is such a cool wood. Its so freaking hard. That's why I wondered about its strength for a board cut. I know many people say they wouldn't trust any board cut at all. But I have used a few blindly shooting without incident. Also. Someone told me long ago. (Little bear) That using mineral spirits between sanding helps getting rid of the deep pores on end grain. Anyway. Thank you everyone for the input and questions. May we continue this conversation maybe with people's past experience with Purple Heart be it good or bad??


----------

